# Congos with Betta?



## congotetra1993 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all,
i am relatively new to the fish hobby and this forum, so maybe you can help me out here. As my profile name suggests, I love congo tetras. I was curious to see if I could keep a couple of congos, along with a few neons, with a betta in a 10 gallon tank after i get it cycled.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Congos get too big for a 10, I got 5 in a 20g and it seems much too small for them even. Also I wouldn't expect the betta to get along with neons.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They might fin nip, but other than that, they'd be fine.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would put them in a 4' long tank. They really move. Agree they are beautiful.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

congos are one of my favorites..i have a dozen or so in a 125 with about a zillion other fish...lol
but they do get too big for a 10..and would definitely go after the bettas fins..


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Congos can grow to 4 inches long, which is almost half the length of a 10 gallon. 

So... no. I would recommend at LEAST a 37 gallon for a sizable shoal of congos, and preferably bigger.


----------



## congotetra1993 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok thanks guys.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol hXc, what type of 10 gal are you talking about? My 5 gallon hex is 14 inches across. Maybe you mean width?


----------



## congotetra1993 (Mar 22, 2012)

My tank is finished cycling now (no ammonia, no nitrite, nitrates around 5 PPM, according to the API Freshwater Master Test Kit). Now that the tank is finished, here are the survivors : 
Female Crowntail Betta
Two Zebra Danios
Black Molly
Pleco
I am going to get fish this weekend, and I was wondering what kind of fish I should get. I was thinking 3 neons and 3 Lamplights or two Red blue Columbia Tetras. Are the Red Blues fin nippers? Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Try getting 2 more female bettas. Female bettas should be kept in groups of 3 or more. They are schooling fish.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I would recommend Neons or Lamplight tetras over the Columbians. They can get to be a couple inches long, unlike the other two which stay very small. 

I would also either get rid of the molly or get more (if it's female, get two more females. If it's male, same thing). Get a couple more zebra danios to make a proper school. 
And what kind of pleco do you have? I don't really think ANY pleco is suitable to keep in a 10, even if it is a small breed. There just won't be enough food for it and it will end up fouling the tank. Wait until you have algae to get a couple SMALL fish that eats it, like otocinclus catfish. 

So, in my opinion, here would be your ideal stocking, as long as you have a filter rated for 20+ gallons: 
5-6 Zebra Danios
5-6 Neons/Lamplight Tetras
No more than 3 (better yet, none) female mollies
3 Otocinclus Catfish (once you have algae for them to eat).


----------

